# 79 210 wagon for sale



## MrGiff (Aug 25, 2007)

I am selling a 79 datsun 210 wagon. It runs great. Appears to be about 100k
Body is So. Ca. straight no real rust. Even has original "D" alloy rims. In good shape for it's age. New water pump,radiator,carb,belts, Has Ac but needs charge.
Contact me for pics. [email protected]


----------

